# General > General >  i will burst if i dont tell anyone........

## justine

Well i have just found out that i am pregnant with my next baby........This will be the ninth and i am really chuffed that i am.....I lost 3 last year and am glad that i am pregnant. but i will have to wait till june to make sure all is fine........

----------


## lin

Congratulations Justine I hope all goes well.  Keep us all updated!!

----------


## justine

hi lyn, thanks for that i keep waiting for the normal response of "what again", but i love kids and cant help it...

----------


## darkman

> hi lyn, thanks for that i keep waiting for the normal response of "what again", but i love kids and cant help it...


First of all congratulation and I hope all goes well for you and secondly, as long as your kids are well looked after then don't give a damn what anybody else thinks. :Smile:

----------


## Piglet

Congrats Justine. 
I hope all goes well for you. Take care.

----------


## footie chick

Congratulations hope all goes well for you.  Take it easy {if you can  ::  }

----------


## danc1ngwitch

*congrad's love an light blessing xxx*

----------


## Elenna

Congratulations, Justine! Look after yourself, and best wishes that all goes well.

----------


## brandy

congrats hun! 
and everything is crossed.. fingers toes legs.. welll....... until the drs say i can try again any wya *winks* 
but seriously! congrats and ill keep you in my prayers for a very sticky baby!

----------


## changilass

There is no way I would say 'what again'.  Had I  have been able to have kids I wanted 13 lol.  As it is we have recently been very luck to have a child placed with us with a view to adoption, although we see him as our son, we cant wait for all the legal stuff to happen.

Good luck and I hape you have many more ::

----------


## jinglejangle

congratulations - whens the new arrival due?  how old are you other *8* children!  how do you manage???!

----------


## ©Amethyst

Congratulations on managing to concieve.  I'll keep you in my thoughts.  Fingers and toes crossed for you.

----------


## justine

hi guys, the new arrival is du in november and i be crossing all aswell....I had bad luck last year and i hope this is meant to be but i will let you know what happens.........the other kids are 16,12,8,4,3,3,2,1,  seven girls and 1 boy, and i would like another girl, so much more fun............

----------


## ett23

How many weeks are you Justine? I think after 13 weeks you can breathe a bit easier. That's what my aunt was told, and then exactly on week 13 she had a miscarriage. Anyway, now she has 3 - 2 girls and a boy. I would agree that girls are more fun, cos I've got 2 myself!!! ::

----------


## emszxr

congratulations. 
you must have a mini bus to travel with all them kids. i thought my shopping bill in tescos yesterday was scary but yours must be outrageous. 
well done .

----------


## Liz

Congratulations! Hope everything goes well for you! Especially after the horrible year you had!

Take good care.xx

----------


## justine

hi. i wish we hada mini bus , but alas we have nothing bigger than a fiesta....But if you know of anyone who would love to donate one to a good needy family,let me know lol... as for the shopping, well lets just say in one month i could save for a damn good holiday if i had no kids......

----------


## justine

not that far, i will be fine if i get to june, by then things should be fine...Even though i lost 3 last year i know why, my uterus was tired and just needed time off. Well it had 5 months and so hopefully i should be fine.....Thanks for all your good luck praises, its nice not to be judged for having so many.....

----------


## robglysen

Good God!! Nine Kids!
Your on your way to a football team!!!
Surely it must be hard work, dont you fancy a break!!
Anyways, Congratulations, its nice being in a big family when your little.

Mothers day will be a like a 2nd birthday for you in a few years!!

----------


## justine

why a football team, i have a four a side netball squad going.....Yes it is hard work but worth every minute.......I dedicate my life to them all.....I had a break, five months off and ready to go again........Its nice being part of a large family when you big aswell......

----------


## horseman

Good for you lady.We have loads of respect for you,self and wife are foster carers,special needs children, so we see a lot of different faces over the years, but never more than two at a time.


  You sound really happy about it and that is what counts.

  Hope everything goes really well for you all. :Grin:

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Hi Justine good luck  I am so glad for you. I also have a big family and its so nice, I love every minute of it and wouldnt change it............. yes ive had all the usual comments from ..are you catholic to dont you have a television in the house but its simple I love my kids and love having them around me and most of all I enjoy being a mum.  :Smile:   I raise them to the best of my ability as there is no handbook with all the answers and I will be there for them through good and bad. I hope your pregnancy goes well and that by this christmas there will be one more parcel under the tree.  :Smile:

----------


## justine

Thank you for your kind words.i will try to put this so you can get who the answer is for......we will start with horseman....WELL DONE...just wish that some parents would do a better job at raising their own, but then that would put good people like you and your wife out of the pleasure as raising kids...i did ask if i could become a foster carer when i had 4, but they told me i had to many of my own.....lol.....am now to 8+. lets just say they got it wrong.And i know that now i stand no chance, but they need more carers in caithness,but the people who want to help are not allowed....enjoy it you do a great job....

----------


## justine

alice in blunderland,,,now dont you think that if i put this parcel under the tree, someone might just call the social workers....i always put my parcels under the tree at least 3 weeks before christmas......The little parcel might not do to well........ ::  I love being a mum, but most of all i love the thought of the little life that i am bringing in the world....... ::

----------


## obiron

congrats justine. phew your day must be chaotic, but bet there is never a dull moment in your house.

----------


## justine

well the motto in the house is the good old one of, out of choas comes order....i could not have life any other way..and no there is never a dull moment, or a quiet one,or peaceful one and if any one could tell me what a good nights sleep feels like , you could cheer me up as i aint had one for 17 years.....

----------


## DarkAngel

WOW congratulations Justine!! Well done on buba #9!!

Ive only 1 and that is enough i couldnt handle anymore!!!! ::  

Glad your happy!

----------


## justine

hi DA.....thanks lol....And as with your signature,"the best and most...." to me is like the little life inside.....

----------


## percy toboggan

Good to hear the big family, for some, is still  an attractive choice. You should never be lonely when yer elderly Justine.

Good luck

----------


## blondscot

Hi Congrats on your pregnancy and hope everything goes well! Your hubby must work hard to support his growing family and in other ways too!!!  :Wink:  I would have like more than one but it was not to be  :Frown:

----------


## Julia

> the other kids are 16,12,8,4,3,3,2,1,  seven girls and 1 boy, and i would like another girl, so much more fun............


Jeeze Louise you deserve a medal!  Good luck with the pregnancy!

----------


## JAWS

Poor lad, all those females ordering him around!  :Wink:  Justine, best wishes and hope all goes well this time. 
One things certain, it's more than I could have coped with, you have my admiration.

----------


## porshiepoo

> Well i have just found out that i am pregnant with my next baby........This will be the ninth and i am really chuffed that i am.....I lost 3 last year and am glad that i am pregnant. but i will have to wait till june to make sure all is fine........


Fingers, legs, everything possible, crossed for you.
The best of luck to you, I hope all goes well and you have a lovely, healthy, bouncy, smelly, gurgly baby in 9 months.  :Smile: 

Keep us posted and in 9 months (or whatever) we want piccies.

----------


## triger

Well they keep saying the Scottish population is declining so good for you,my wife and i have four but theres no way we"ll catch you because i"v been disarmed.

----------


## justine

Well i am delighted that i had so many responses to this thread, but more supprised that i had no bad comments.I know that i have alot  of kids but i have wanted a large family, which i have but it just seems to get bigger.......Well everything seems to be going fine and we will just have to wait and see....... ::   ::

----------


## rainbow

Congratulations - your poor husband/partner (or yourself - do you work also?) must work really hard to afford to bring up all these children.  I have 2 children and it is expensive enough keeping them - how do you manage with 8 already?

----------


## justine

They call it budgeting......We work out who needs what, and we start from there..We start christmas shopping in janury for them and its just a case of sacrifising for ourselves for them......would love a holiday but we cant find anywhere with the room for this many....So thats how it is done.....

----------


## rangers1873

you and your husband must both have very well paid jobs to be able to afford to raise nine kids.my hubby has two jobs and we struggle with only two kids, there is not much left over after paying rent poll tax heating and food how do you do it ?????

----------


## justine

we dont smoke,drink go away and we make sure that all have what they need. They are toaght that they get what they need and not what they want...........Ibelieve in cash and not cards, i have no debts and so that it how we manage.....

----------


## rangers1873

i take it you or your husband dont work  because you dont seem to want to answer that, and i cant see how anybody can budget around 8 kids and run a car especially if you have all the normal bills to pay etc rent ,council tax, like we said we only have 2 kids and by the time we pay for everything we are skint by the monday.

----------


## the nomad

I'm with you on this one Ibrox1690, I have three consider myself to be on a good salary but my wife still needs to work, holiday...I wish and always skint by half way through the month. Like many no benefits available for me but I am expected to fork out shed loads of money in tax and NI plus a private pension fund. How do you manage 9?

----------


## rangers1873

thanks for agreeing with me THE NOMAD, i think they are the ones who are getting all the benefits curtesy of us the tax payers. any one else agree on this, because i think the only way to be able to support 8 kids and 2 adults you have to be getting state handouts. it really gets to me that i am out breaking my back to make a wage to support my family and some people dont do a thing and get everything thrown at them from the social.apparently you are given £500 now for having a kid, and i bet none of that money is used for the benefit of the child probably used for the road tax and insurance.

----------


## Julia

There are bound to be but a few reading this thread who are thinking, 'they must be mad', 'how do they afford it?', 'are they working or on benefit?', 'who's paying to keep all these kids?' etc..  It's natural for some curiosity...

...Indeed it's a touchy and controversial subject, a family with 15 kids and another on the way were on the Jeremy Kyle show a while back, they did not work but depended solely on state beneifts to raise their children, needless to say the taxpaying members of the audience were not very impressed

----------


## Julia

> apparently you are given £500 now for having a kid, and i bet none of that money is used for the benefit of the child probably used for the road tax and insurance.


I'd like to add that I received the £500 maternity grant and I wasn't claiming any state benefits at all as I have a job.

Having kids is expensive, you have to buy all kinds of supplies but a good pram and cot alone will probably eat up a lot of the £500 grant, obviously having a second child you may not need to buy these items again!

----------


## rangers1873

julia ,you are probably 1 of very few who use it for the purpose that it was meant for,

----------


## Max

I do agree with a lot of these comments.  I can't think that Justine could do a job as all the kids would be a full time job.  Perhaps her partner/husband is in a well paid job that makes it possible.  I hope they aren't living off benefits cos strictly speaking that means the tax payers are keeping them.  Justine sounds as if she loves kids which is lovely but me.............I couldn't afford any more than the two I have and both me and hubby work! (mind you two's enough for me anyway!!)  Whatever the circumstaces I wish her all the luck in the world.

----------


## young

> thanks for agreeing with me THE NOMAD, i think they are the ones who are getting all the benefits curtesy of us the tax payers. any one else agree on this, because i think the only way to be able to support 8 kids and 2 adults you have to be getting state handouts. it really gets to me that i am out breaking my back to make a wage to support my family and some people dont do a thing and get everything thrown at them from the social.apparently you are given £500 now for having a kid, and i bet none of that money is used for the benefit of the child probably used for the road tax and insurance.


 ::  This thread was started by justine to tell everyone she is pregnant with her 9th child.. So why are you asking her if she works or not or if her husband works???? thats not what the thread is about!!! my aunty has 6 kids she works and so does her husband.

----------


## Max

Healthy curiosity I suppose!

----------


## rangers1873

my point is , to many  unemployed people are having lots of kids and its us the taxpayer that are paying for there upkeep, i know of a lot of familys who live locally who are not working and have loads of kids and have the best of everything, cars, clothes,plasma tvs. so where do they get the money to buy these things (us the taxpayer who cant afford these luxurys) .thats my point

----------


## connieb19

> my point is , to many unemployed people are having lots of kids and its us the taxpayer that are paying for there upkeep, i know of a lot of familys who live locally who are not working and have loads of kids and have the best of everything, cars, clothes,plasma tvs. so where do they get the money to buy these things (us the taxpayer who cant afford these luxurys) .thats my point


I dont know how many times I've said this but IMO people on benefits should be living on the bare minimum, not all the luxuries ike some I know on benefits, fancy car, sky tv, broadband, mobile phones, not to mention the designer gear.  I would lve for someone on benefits to tell me how they can afford to buy a car, never mind pay to run it between mot, road tax, insurance, petrol and all the extras? 
As someone else said though, maybe this dosnt apply to Justine, for all we know maybe her man has an excellent job, if so well done her and good luck to them.

----------


## jinglejangle

> my point is , to many unemployed people are having lots of kids and its us the taxpayer that are paying for there upkeep, i know of a lot of familys who live locally who are not working and have loads of kids and have the best of everything, cars, clothes,plasma tvs. so where do they get the money to buy these things (us the taxpayer who cant afford these luxurys) .thats my point


i agree with *some* of what you have said [and this is nothing to do with justine as i do not know her circumstances at all and it is unfortunate this debate has started on her thread when she was spreading good news!] however i feel that the individuals can not be blamed because they are only claiming what they are entitled to. if the government makes it acceptable for a mother and father to stay and home to look after their 1,2,3 or however many children then it is the government at fault! if you received a letter in the post today saying you were entitled to such and such i would very much doubt that you would not take what was rightfully yours. and the only benefits i am receiving is the weekly child benefit that everyone with kids gets before anyone starts on me lol!

----------


## justine

what my husband has to do with this is no-ones buisiness......As this was started about me being pregnant after losing 3 last year then i will answer what i feel is right......Although i agree and i did not ask for 8 kids but  as i can not tolerate contraception it makes me bleed, and i dont believe in abortion then i have ended up with 8..I used to be in the arm and gave up that career for kids and if you all want to judge then get a job in law....I am pregannt skint most of the time, have a 12 yrd old car that cost 200, and have never had a holiday...I give all to my kids and would very much appreciate if you wouldtake your arguement to another thread,....Thanks justine....

----------


## rangers1873

we are only saying that we would be delighted for you and your family if you or your husband were working to support yourselves obviously this is not the case and no i dont need a job in law as i am already working anybody fancy making this into another thread just to see what everyones opinion is on this matter we are allowed to have an opinion arnt we????

----------


## justine

of course you are allowed your opinion, no one says you cant but i think that weent off the road with that one......You do not know the circumstances but if you must know i used to be army but had to quit for medical reasons....I am not proud of where i ended up and i wish that i could have stayed lonely and single to keep people happy but i love my children and i will keep looking after them. I would love to get paid the kind of money i would like for all the jobs it takes to be a parent, you become, nurse, cleaner, cook and i could go on and on but i can tell you that we make the best and the way i look at it people who ask for credit, like credit cards, hp are living off the goverment in one way...I buy all with cash, it all comes from the same place.....

----------


## Julia

Parenting is one of the hardest jobs of all, the pay is zilch, the hours are long (usually 24/7), most of the time you get little thanks for your efforts and there is no retirement to look forward to either but the rewards are worth it.  

Some people do it because they want to and some because they have to!

Having children is the most amazing experience ever, too many folk don't appreciate their kids or realise they have been given the greatest gift!  To never have a holiday and spend all you have on your children (without getting into debt) says it all, true dedication!

----------


## horseman

Scotland and Justine.XXX... ::

----------


## paris

*Congrats on your great news ! jan x*

----------


## cuddlepop

Justine as long as your kids are well looked after no one has the right to criticise you.Your children sound as though they are loved and wanted.
Fingers crossed for you. :Grin:

----------


## justine

hi. thanks for that. People think that you cannot look after kids if you dont have a good job, and they think that you want to rely on the government for handouts, even people on benifits have pride.....but hey i love all ma wee ones and wish for many more..... ::   ::

----------


## luskentyre

Justine, I don't subscribe to the thinking that you can't look after children if you don't have a good job - quite the reverse.  I think parenting (especially in the formative years) is a full-time job, and not one that should be farmed out to strangers (or "gran") just so that you can earn enough money for your holiday in the sun, or that second car.  

Having said that, my own view is that having nine children is way over the top.  You mentioned that you weren't allowed to foster because you had four already?  Maybe there was reason for this?  With the best will in the world (and I'm sure you have a good heart) I don't think you can give enough attention to all those children.  Conversely, I don't believe that it's possible to give them enough space either (physically or psychologically) and I do wonder what effect this might have on them.  I think you have to ask yourself why you weren't satisfied with two, or four, or eight.  Your comment about contraception is a little lame, given the various options available.

I'm sorry if this "rains on your parade", but this is a discussion forum and this is just my view.  As with teenage pregnancies, people are of the view that it's pointless to criticise because the "deed" is done.  However, if we all thought then then nothing would ever change.  I think discussion is good, and if you can persude me otherwise then fair enough!

Please don't take this personally.  In many ways you are very admirable - you obviously care about your children a lot, and are refreshingly responsible with regard to money (no debt, no holidays etc.).  I just think that women are capable of much more than just being baby machines.  

No wonder you never get a moment to yourself - maybe you should think about yourself a little more, and a little less about others...

----------


## The_man_from_del_monte

> hi. thanks for that. People think that you cannot look after kids if you dont have a good job, and they think that you want to rely on the government for handouts, even people on benifits have pride.....but hey i love all ma wee ones and wish for many more.....


Good luck to you girl, anyone that has 9 children deserves a medal (never mind payment) no way could I put up with that kind of torture (9 kids)..... each to their own though and I'd rather my taxes went toward helping you and your children enjoy life than waste it on bombs or other devious devices.

Children, so they say, are our future..... I'm happy to invest.

Good luck,

Mike.

----------


## theone

> hi. thanks for that. People think that you cannot look after kids if you dont have a good job, and they think that you want to rely on the government for handouts, even people on benifits have pride.....but hey i love all ma wee ones and wish for many more.....


You can wish and we will pay.

----------


## The_man_from_del_monte

> You can wish and we will pay.


You probably resent unemployed people receiving free dental care too...... 

Put yourself in "their" situation...... think and _then_ comment. You may find yourself in a similar boat one day.... nothing is assured.

----------


## rockchick

Just to comment on the previous entries regarding large families...

My parents had nine children, raised seven, all without the help of any benefit scheme other than the baby bonus which everyone is entitled to.  My dad worked very hard (he's an electrician) to support us, and my mom was incredibly good at making the pennies stretch.  You learn to manage your finances - hand-me-downs is one method that springs to mind!  I was 13 before I ever got a new dress that hadn't been worn by either of my older sisters.  Holidays were camping or hiking...never got to Disneyland until I had kids of my own to take!  We had two cars, a small one for my dad to take to work and a large station wagon (you'd call it an estate car I think) which we could pile all the excess kids in the back (back in the days before seatbelts were mandatory!)  

It can be done quite happily, if both parents are of the mind set.

----------


## justine

hey love you allowed your opinion.....As to the lameness og the contraception, medicaly it is impossible for me to take contraception, and the only option available is sterilization, and to be honest that not an option for me........As for how many you want, there never is an answer....The way i look on i give my time to my kids, they are my life and we all spend as much time together as we all ca, my kids are not lonely and they certainly dont have to fight for affection or time........I do what i do because i love it so, and you are right women are not just baby making machines, but i have chosen the path that i am on......I grew up army, joined army, and have parents that dont give a damn and i tell you what, i would rather have come from a large family than be a sad child for having no-one like i did...There are many reasons why i have so many and none of them are for any other reason than i love4 children......To anyone else who would like to have a small pop at me on this. ihave spent years with ridicule over this so please dont think that you are going to offend me in any way......My children are all hapy well loved and wanted, and to be honest there are people aroubnd that dont deserve to have pets never mind kids.........Hope this helps you......take care

----------


## rainbow

The system should be like some parts of America - if you opt to have lots of children you get no additional financial support.  Justine may not be getting Income Support or Job Seekers Allowance or even Incapacity Benefit, but I bet you she gets Child Tax Credit, and that will amount to about £100 per week (over £5000 a year!!!).  There should be a standard amount no matter how many children you have, so that some people do not have children to gain financially (why anyone would want to do that is beyond me, but people do do that).
With regard to the £500 maternity grant, someone said they got it and were not on benefit - however they must get working tax credit to top up their wages - but this is technically a benefit as it comes from the tax payer.
That is my final word on the matter - I feel people are mad to have 9 children is this day and age.

----------


## WeeBurd

> That is my final word on the matter - I feel people are mad to have 9 children is this day and age.


I feel people should be allowed to have as many children as they so wish... as long as they are able to support them financially. 

Lets not criticise those on benefits as all parents are entitled to Child Benefit for each child,  and the large majority are (if they are working) entitled to Working Tax Credit.  What is a concern, though, is when neither parent is contributing financially to their childrens upkeep by working, when their sole source of income is Government benefits.  I feel that is a very selfish approach to take, and it leaves the mothers and/or fathers who work all the hours they can, to ensure their families are provided for, feeling very hard done by.

Me,  I'd have nine at the drop of a hat (no pun intended!), alas I have neither the financial means, nor the patience of a saint to cope with so many  ::  !

----------


## crayola

Yes, we can have as many children as we wish as long as we are able to support them financially. I am in awe of Justine's mental and physical strength and endurance. Good on yer girl.

But, hey, who's paying for this reproductive freedom? Justine says she isn't. I read into her posts that her man doesn't work so he isn't paying either. So who is? It could be all of us. Do we have here a family of two adults and eight children that is entirely supported by the state? Supported by the taxes of those of us in productive employment? Are we paying for the lifestyle of someone who thinks government benefits (that she gets to keep for ever) are somehow equivalent to creditcard credit (that we don't get to keep) and is paid back at commercial rates of interest to private companies? I don't know but that's the conclusion I am driven towards by reading between the lines.

Let us rejoice in our fertility, but with fertility comes the responsibility to use it sparingly.

Justine, I rejoice in your pregnancy and I hope to God that your ninth child is born happy healthy and wealthy. He or she will have a mother who dotes on him and loves him and I wish you the very best of health in your pregnancy. I accept that by the laws of this country I am expected to pay for his or her upbringing via my taxes but don't expect me to be forthcoming with glib platitudes.

----------


## triger

It"s a shame this post has rapidly turned in to a witch hunt,some of us have "read between the lines that none of the parents are working and some of us have become experts on child benifits and how the money would be devided up among two adults and eight kids and how it all adds up to us mere  mortals having to pay for there up keep but do you realy think if no family had any more kids than what we all thought was the right afordable amount for this day and age we would all get taxed less.one thing for sure justine will be paying for it alot longer than the rest of us,mentaly,physicaly and oh yes financialy even if it is with what we call our money'Now if you realy want to get me started what about all those so called disabled drivers were all paying for"eh.I think that should also be left for another thread.

----------


## justine

hi triger.....You are right ...What started as a congrats has turned into a witch hunt.....But this witch is happy. and just to ease someones pain, i dont get all benefits......I still have to pay some rent and all council tax, so before we all start thiking the worst of me it aint all bad.......I look at it all one way to all those that are helping me raise my large family ,,,Welcome......You have just adopted financially 8 kids, soon to be more...........will keep you posted, you never no i could have twins or more....wont know for a while....already have one set of twins....

----------


## brandy

just to add my two pence..
im the oldest of 7 my god parents had seven.. and none of us .. in either family ever got benifits..
ie american dont have em..
and well we survived just fine.. 
we didnt have the basics to survive obviously.. ie.. satalite, video games, pc's, designer clothes.. mobile phones.. ect.. ect..
but we had a good home, a loving family, food on teh table, clothes on our backs.. so what we didnt have the most expensive and up to date of everything.. we had each other.. and at the end of the day.. you will always have your brothers and sisters.. when all the fads are gone and gadgets are broken.
so how does some one raise 9 children with out digging into your precious taxes that you will never see anyway?
with lots of love, patience, humility.. (which by the way a darn lot of people could do with.. and get off their high horses)
and a very tight budget.
i can tell you right now.. if it were not for all my brothers and sisters god brothers and sisters.. i would have lost my mind with everything that has happened recently.. 
just knowing that my hard as nails brothers.. broke down and cried with me.. 
told me they loved me.. and that they were there for me.. means more to me than all the material things in the world!
I AM SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU JUSTINE!!!
to have the joy of a child.. and to hold your baby in your arms is worth more than all the money in the world.. and to hell with all these sour pusses who are giving you a hard time.. 
you enjoy your family.. and when you are old and infirm just think you will have all your kids and grandbabies around you to fill your golden years with laughter and love.

----------


## rainbow

I quoted £100 Child Tax Credit a week - plus there is the £100+ Child Benefit (family allowance) so I assume Justine gets over £200 a week - (£10,000 a year which is more than some people earn) from the government - i.e the tax payer.  Why should I pay for this when I struggle to bring up my own two children, and both myself and my husband work to provide for them - all I get is £18 Child Benefit for one of my children, and I am fully supporting my other at university with NO financial help from the government!!!

----------


## brandy

we do not get any benifits either.. but am i complaining .. no..
someone told me that i could prob. have claimed the tax credits thing everyone gets with tom.. that would have put a big dent in his funeral arrangments. but i didnt.
sorry i have no sympathy for anyone paying thier kids way thru uni.
as every one of us worked our way thru. 
in fact i worked two jobs during uni.. and still made it.. 
one brother is a teacher and another is in medicine.. they both held down jobs.. and paid the bills when they were in school. 
so why cant the kids over here? is it to hard for them?
are they not able to give up their social life.. to work study and sometimes sleep?
sorry but boohoo.. 
as soon as we were old enough to work we got jobs started paying rent.. and carried on with our education. 
yup kids are suppose to help their parents out when they are old enough to. 
yes im in a pissy mood today.. and i dont care if i step on peoples toes..
grow up and stop whining

----------


## justine

hi brandy.....THANK YOU VERY MUCH.....you brought tears to my eyes in my very hormonal state....Your words are so kind, but believe me hunny, i aint taking them sour pusses on...You understand what it is like to have the love, friendship and more companionship than most people will  never have in their lives....My life would never have been complete without my children and husband, so i amhappy and pregnant and cant wait till november.......At least there is one thing that i can say about this thread, it has caused more of a stir than i thought....There have been kind words, critisism, and words to the effect of stop having kids, many complaining about having to pay taxes to raise children, well to me it is no different to people putting cash to charities for children in third world countries, well i say they are helping british children and my own bitter ness is, for all thoses that dont like the idea of helping a family and next generation, do they prefer to help all those on benefits that decide to spend it all on smack, just to get a high.....We do not drink, go out every penny we get goes to the health of the family and not strait up into our viens, If i had to choose who i would rather support, A family would get my vote over a druggy.....Lets just forget about who, why and how, but just rejoice another life will be born to wick by christmas.......Thanks again brandy and all the rest.....

----------


## rainbow

Brandy I am not complaining about paying for my son at uni - I am very proud of him and I am more than willing to pay for him to go, hopefully he will get a good career in the future.  What I begrudge as I said already is having to pay as a taxpayer time after time for people who choose to have tonnes of children - fair enough if they can afford them, but it is so unfair when it is a drain on the taxpayer.

----------


## justine

but you still get a benefit and i bet you dont turn round and say no thakyou,thats other peoples money........My husband has worked all his life until we moved up here.He has paid national insurance and taxes, i am ex army and have so much a month off them, and we only get minimum amount of help...We could both go back to work but then it would cost the tax payers alot more for child care......we support our selves the best we can and like most we take what we can from the benefits that we are entitled to...We did not ask to go on benefits and cant wait to get off, but untill then i suppose we are all stuck with this..........

----------


## lin

Justine, reading all the posts, have made me feel so sorry for you.  You just wanted to share your news of your pregnancy, and then the posts went off in another tangent.  I am so glad you are having child number nine, Its your choice. I'd rather see my taxes being spent on helping a family bring there kids up, than anything else. So again conglatulations and I hope all goes well.

----------


## justine

hi lin...Firstly thankyou for your kind words, nut please do not feel sorry for all thoses people who decided to have their say on something irrelevant, i am glad that they have got it off their chests.....I have noticed that they have taken it to a new thread, and so hope fully they might just congrats instead of blah, blah blah..........I would rather be a mother of loads of kids than lonely......Cant wait for the next arrival. I will share photos,and keep all those intersted up dated........

----------


## brandy

i think that what has upset me the most is that.. the whole point of this post went missing..
we are suppose to be celebrating the creation of another life here. 
not bemoaning it. 
every single tiny iota of this baby is precious..
how much money some one has or has not is irrelavant.
all that matters .. or should matter is that this baby is much wanted and already much loved. 
as long as he/she comes into this world with loving parents and family that is all that matters.we are not a 3rd world country where we have to worry about our children starving to death.. or dying of childhood diseases.. 
i just wish everyone.. and i do mean everyone... exspecially those with children would just take a moment and reflect..
look at your child/ children.. 
and think to yourself.. what if i didnt have him/her...
what if i had never had them?
what if I said.. no im not having a child because i cant afford one.. 
would you really even think about trading that child?
if some one came to you with all the money you would have could have saved.. if you had never had your baby.. and said here.. i will trade you.. this is all the wonderful things you could have had.. if you had never had that kid.
would you even consider it?
I know i have been really really pissy today.. but i cant help it.. today should have been toms bday.. he was due today.. 
and all i can think about.. is i would have given the world.. just to hold him in my arms.. 
i would have lay down my life.. to have his..
just once.. once.. oh God i wish i could have heard him cry.. 
i would have happily went around in rags.. and starved to have him with me..
but i didnt get that chance.. 
and it makes me feel like screaming.. 
how dare you.. 
how dare you belittle the chance of some one else having that joy.. that wonderous moment.. when they are handed their baby.. and here its small cries.. to be able to see that little baby grow and become an individual.. 
all for the fact of a few pounds.. and yes that is all it equates to each of  us individually.. its not like all those thousands of pounds are taken out of YOUR individual pay.. but equally out of everyones.. and it goes to a load of dif. things.
jesus people be happy that their is a baby being born that is going to be loved and cared for. 
it could be a whole lot worse

----------


## lin

Exactly!!! .... my thoughts are with you today Brandy.

----------


## Bingobabe

9 kids & you are on handouts?? You should be ashamed of yourselves, really, why should my paid taxes go on your family??? Please give me a good reason, Im dying to hear it.

----------


## Cinders392

Congratulations Justine.  All the best for the future.

----------


## rockchick

Brandy...my thoughts are with you...and I hurt for you...

The loss of a child loved is immeasurable...and comparison of what you've gone through does not belong in this thread.

From what I can read, the rest of the Org is trying to adjudge whether a woman, who (although she hasn't admitted it herself) is dependant upon benefits, should be happy to acknowledge the expectancy of her nineth child.  Now, that's a lot of kids, even if you've been unlucky enough to lose one, or more than one, as was the case with my mom.

Nine kids?

How do you feed them? Clothe them?  

It can be done...my parents managed...and others as well.  It means going without such things as Sky TV, and new clothes...but just feeding 9 kids healthily boggles my mind! and I live quite frugally.

If these people (and I'm not trying to make a personal judgement Justine! just speaking generally) manage this by taking advantage of the public system then I can understand the uproar...I'm not sure I want my tax pounds going to support someone who can't be bothered to support themselves!  

But, as Justine points out...If she wasn't raising her kids, then the state would be doing it through Homes...so she's doing us a favour by raising her kids the best way she knows how.

I have to wonder tho...would Justine be quite as fertile if there was no safety net? and she had to pay and support those kids on her own?  

I would hope the answer is yes...even if I suspect the answer is quite differnt.

Cheers,
S

----------


## blondscot

> but you still get a benefit and i bet you dont turn round and say no thakyou,thats other peoples money........My husband has worked all his life until we moved up here.He has paid national insurance and taxes, i am ex army and have so much a month off them, and we only get minimum amount of help...We could both go back to work but then it would cost the tax payers alot more for child care......we support our selves the best we can and like most we take what we can from the benefits that we are entitled to...We did not ask to go on benefits and cant wait to get off, but untill then i suppose we are all stuck with this..........


What seems strange is why if your husband was working before moving up here did you move up here to have him unemployed? Would it not have been better to stay where you was with your husband in employment and where your kids were settled rather than moving them to a strange place which you feel that everyone in the area must have a criminal record( what you said in a previous post) i know that i would not have moved to be just sitting on the dole!! but i guess that it was a choice you made so going onto benefits was your chosing!!
I have worked since my daughter was 5 years and i have never taken child care costs from the government and there are many other parents who dont either.

----------


## Cinders392

I dont take child care cost off the government and work part time.  It is not worth me working but I like to work and think its important the bairns see me work.  However it aint worth claiming the child care costs incase they over pay you and whip it back off you.  This hasnt happened to me but a few people i know which made me think twice about claiming anything off the government.  Not that we get that much being working parents.

----------


## brandy

i usually work part time.. 16 hrs a week.. *grins* heard that bantered around a few times.. 
and i work around hubby's shifts.. 
there would be no point in working if i had to pay childcare.. all my wages would go into it.. 
and my wages pay for my book addiction.. 
i need help..   i wonder if there is an e-book annon?

----------


## changilass

I don't work and have no intention of doing so till such a time as my wee boy is in full time education, but then I am lucky enough to have a husband who can support our decision.  Having said that should our situation change I still have no intention of working till he goes to school.  Being an older mum I have paid enough in taxes over the years and will do so again that I have no qualms about taking benefits as I belive my child will benefit more from having his mum around during his early years.

----------


## brandy

you go girl! *grins* 
i missed adult conversation! and girly talk!
so i went back to work.. 
and so very glad i did.
its only 4 hours a day.. so its good for me and kids!
mommy gets away for a few hours and they get to live! *grins*
nahh seriously though.. when  i go back.. which im thinking about going back early .. i may see about changing my hours.. to about 8-12 a week.. 
but i just dont know what im doing at the moment.

----------


## mama2

I agree changilass, I also gave up my work when my youngest was born and I quite happily accept my tax credit and child benefit. I worked from when I left school and returned to work part-time after the birth of my eldest child (something which I regret) so why should I not take this when I'm entitled to it. My husband works and I have no intention of returning to work until my eldest is at school. If you choose not to claim a benefit that you are entitled to because of pride or that it's too much hassle that's your problem, simple fact if your entitled claim it. I have had no end of problems (as have plenty others) with Tax Credits but I'm still entitled to it so I will claim it. I applaud families that both parents work full time and only claim child benefit, I tried it for a while but I never saw my kids and I refused to have them brought up by someone else. Children grow up too fast and if it's wrong to want to stay at home and look after them then I am wrong and proud.

----------


## krieve

Justine, you say you can't use the pill there are other forms of contraceptives such as comdoms, coil and many others!

----------


## lin

Justine started this thread, with sharing her good news with us. Who are we to tell her how to lead her life?  I state again, I would rather my taxes support family's, in need, rather than war.  Each to ther own.  Justine started this thread to share GOOD news, not to be bombarderd with replys why she shouldn't bring up her kids on benefits.

----------


## krieve

> why she shouldn't bring up her kids on benefits.


Omg are you serious why shouldn't she bring up her kids on benefits,  ::   why should hard working people who pay their taxes have to pay for someone to have 9 or more kids! 
so thats 9 kids 2 adults  and they can afford a car, internet etc..  we have 2 kids 2 adults in our house and we struggle to pay all our bills. 
If people want a large family they should be out working to support their own kids. Not sitting with the best of everything while hard working folk have to go with out. ::

----------


## lin

Krieve, again this post was started with Justine sharing good news!!

----------


## justine

we moved up here because we wanted to get away from the crime, drugs prostitution that enveloped our neighbourhood...Just before we left a young child 6 was murdered four doors up by a peadophile and maybe i wanted a better life for my kids......so please in stead of slamming me into the mud for a bad choise just rejoice....A life is alife and i know that this child will be much loved and as soon as i can i will return to work and continue to pay my taxes that i was paying untill 4 yrs bk when i had twins.

----------


## justine

> Justine, you say you can't use the pill there are other forms of contraceptives such as comdoms, coil and many others!


you are right and i have tried the coil, implants, injections and the only one that does not make me bleed , and i dont mean a period bleed i mean 17 weeks of solid bleeding leading to other medical problems....I have tried things that the doctors say work but dont and finally we found one.It is a patch that works brilliant it is fine, The  only problem with it is, if you are over 35, which i am it is no longer effective...I will not be sterilized because people think i should and that means that if a baby comes along then it is my place as mother to look after that...I could go on and on about the choises i have made, but for what, to justify myself to people who are blind to the hard things that people have to live with........If i was having all these kids to stay on benefits, going out every weekend,buying all nice things then you can complain, but then i dont.I dedicate all my time to these kids and will be doing that when some of you start claiming pension......I wish i had never said a word, people just cant say congrats they have to bitch about this...If i had said nothing i would still be pregnant and you would be none the wiser......I just hope that all thoses that critisise dont fall flat on their butts and end up on benefits.......

----------


## justine

> Omg are you serious why shouldn't she bring up her kids on benefits,  why should hard working people who pay their taxes have to pay for someone to have 9 or more kids! 
> so thats 9 kids 2 adults and they can afford a car, internet etc.. we have 2 kids 2 adults in our house and we struggle to pay all our bills. 
> If people want a large family they should be out working to support their own kids. Not sitting with the best of everything while hard working folk have to go with out.


 i see though that you are not without the finer things in life, like car internet and probably a wide tv... I would love to have all that you posses but do you know what, i would live in a filed and a caravan with niothing if it meant that my 9 kids had a mum and dad that loves them and dont mind looking after them...You go on that we sit on our buts doing nothing all day and get paid for it...Open your eyes, You think these kids get themselves up, fed and dressed, take themselves to school,....you come in from work and maybe take time to chill out, well we start the day early morn,and we finish when they all go to bed........Trade you for a fortnight.....You do our job and i will go to a cushy nine to five......and lets just hope that you can be as nice and understanding about things and peoples situations in a more friendly way...If you want to continue this take it to the other thread is the government to     leinient,i started this thread to spread giood news and unless something happens no matter what you think there will be another life in wick by the second week of november.....

----------


## krieve

Yes justine we may have a car , internet, widescreen tv but what we have is paid for by hard earned cash, and at the end of the day our kids know that. 

but you also have a car, probably a widescreen tv, internet if not you wouldn't be posting on here .   Anyway justine congratulations!

----------


## connieb19

> Yes justine we may have a car , internet, widescreen tv but what we have is paid for by hard earned cash, and at the end of the day our kids know that. 
> 
> but you also have a car, probably a widescreen tv, internet if not you wouldn't be posting on here . Anyway justine congratulations!


That is the thing krieve, you can have pride and respect in your kids knowing you've worked hard for everything you have.

----------


## justine

> Yes justine we may have a car , internet, widescreen tv but what we have is paid for by hard earned cash, and at the end of the day our kids know that. 
> 
> but you also have a car, probably a widescreen tv, internet if not you wouldn't be posting on here . Anyway justine congratulations!


 hi thanks for the congratulations, Yes we hav a car, 12yr old fiesta 200 quid, no wide screen tv and the cheapest internet we could find.....the car has more parts falling off it than pamela anderson and micheal jackson put to gether....I could probably get credit for a new car but then your hard earned cash would just go to the creditors... my kids would love the better things in life and believe me if i could find a good enough job that pays and we could survive i would go in a flash, but i am in a hole and am on the third rung of the ladder with many to climb before i can get to the top, but i will get there one day i the future, all being fine... ::   :Grin:

----------


## Moby

In the vain attempt to bring this thread back on topic I would like to congratulate you on your forthcoming happy event and also congratulate you on having the time and energy left after caring for 8 children to actually conceive a ninth! ::  

I will leave my thoughts on the financial aspects to the other thread.

Good luck

----------


## justine

> In the vain attempt to bring this thread back on topic I would like to congratulate you on your forthcoming happy event and also congratulate you on having the time and energy left after caring for 8 children to actually conceive a ninth! 
> 
> I will leave my thoughts on the financial aspects to the other thread.
> 
> Good luck


 thank you for your genuine words of congratulations........And i ahve no energy left after the day is done.but i have a complete life with my husband and children..I nearly died last year due to a miscarriage and it gave me a whole new look on life...It has made me realise that all those that have nothing better to do but complain about money should realise that life is far too short for that.....This is not an easy life but it is one that we are happy with and will continue to live life to the full.......

----------


## connieb19

> hi thanks for the congratulations, Yes we hav a car, 12yr old fiesta 200 quid, no wide screen tv and the cheapest internet we could find.....the car has more parts falling off it than pamela anderson and micheal jackson put to gether....I could probably get credit for a new car but then your hard earned cash would just go to the creditors... my kids would love the better things in life and believe me if i could find a good enough job that pays and we could survive i would go in a flash, but i am in a hole and am on the third rung of the ladder with many to climb before i can get to the top, but i will get there one day i the future, all being fine...


Your car is newer than mine Justine and I work full time, to be able to afford broadband I had to get myself a second job part time. My road tax was due a couple of weeks ago and I still had to work overtime to be able to afford it. it's not the car thats expensive it's running costs that is. IMO a car is  luxury but I need it to get to work, btw I don't have a wide screen tv either. Yet there's people I know who have all these luxuries, are on benefits and are fit for work but have no intention in working because of the easy ride they have on benefits.  ::

----------


## justine

> Your car is newer than mine Justine and I work full time, to be able to afford broadband I had to get myself a second job part time. My road tax was due a couple of weeks ago and I still had to work overtime to be able to afford it. it's not the car thats expensive it's running costs that is. IMO a car is luxury but I need it to get to work, btw I don't have a wide screen tv either. Yet there's people I know who have all these luxuries, are on benefits and are fit for work but have no intention in working because of the easy ride they have on benefits.


hi .well we only got a car last year, have never had one before, and if it was not for the fact that we need one up here, i probably would not have bothered.....As for the broadband we had that put in in nov and that was because the kids wanted it for their school work...I have to make sacrifices to pay for these things and so do my kids...I budget for all that we pay and it never gets easier......but as i have posted in the other thread about benefits, i am atleast bringing the next 8 taxpayers to the country.....I will not go into details as it is all in the other post. I wish my life was different but until it changes somewhat i am stuck....BUT HAPPY... not with the financial side of things, but with raising my kids to the best of my ability with what i have, being judged for being on the social is but a mere blow in the wind.At least i ahve a happy life....There are times that i think god, why did i do this, but then i think of all thoses at work, that are unhappy in their jobs, relationships and lives in general...I wish i had the life for my kids that my parents had for me..My father was in the forces my mother worked all her life and i followed in their steps untill 4 yrs back....I fell on my ass and nowi am up and appreciating the life i have.....

----------


## rainbow

How can you contemplate getting pregnant again if your last pregnancy/miscarriage nearly killed you - rather selfish as your children could be without a mummy if history repeated itself (I hope to god that your pregnancy goes without a hitch).  Anyway how can you spend so much time on the internet if you spend so much time with your 8 children giving them the quality time you say you give them.

----------


## justine

> Your car is newer than mine Justine and I work full time, to be able to afford broadband I had to get myself a second job part time. My road tax was due a couple of weeks ago and I still had to work overtime to be able to afford it. it's not the car thats expensive it's running costs that is. IMO a car is luxury but I need it to get to work, btw I don't have a wide screen tv either. Yet there's people I know who have all these luxuries, are on benefits and are fit for work but have no intention in working because of the easy ride they have on benefits.


i agree that it is hard for people who work that have to pay for the same things in life, but not being to personal, do you have a mortgage, credit cards,holidays,nights out, smoke, buy nice clothes, or do you live in a council house, no credit cards, no holidays and still struggle with payments, then you have no-one else to blame but your self.....More people working have all these extras to pay for because they dont want to have nothing.....Why should be people work to pay off credit cards and the likes.....I have no major debts and so i have more money to buy the things we need, cash only......This thread is really going in loads of directions,its great..I am glad that things like this can get people of all walks of life doing some thing with out all the anger....TALKING about things that effect their lives, buti have 8 nearly nine reasons to keep on with my small existence...All be it at the expense of others, but i do not fraud the system, and am an honest person and only get what i am entitled to......which is never enough....but i have the love of my family which matters more than money......God i would love to have a quiet place in the middle of nowhere, grow my own food and make money in other ways , but i cant do that because i dont have the capital...Some of us on benefits dont ask for this we just survive with what we are offered, i would be a fool to say no to help that is offered....

----------


## connieb19

> i agree that it is hard for people who work that have to pay for the same things in life, but not being to personal, do you have a mortgage, credit cards,holidays,nights out, smoke, buy nice clothes, or do you live in a council house, no credit cards, no holidays and still struggle with payments, then you have no-one else to blame but your self.....More people working have all these extras to pay for because they dont want to have nothing.....Why should be people work to pay off credit cards and the likes.....I have no major debts and so i have more money to buy the things we need, cash only......This thread is really going in loads of directions,its great..I am glad that things like this can get people of all walks of life doing some thing with out all the anger....TALKING about things that effect their lives, buti have 8 nearly nine reasons to keep on with my small existence...All be it at the expense of others, but i do not fraud the system, and am an honest person and only get what i am entitled to......which is never enough....but i have the love of my family which matters more than money......God i would love to have a quiet place in the middle of nowhere, grow my own food and make money in other ways , but i cant do that because i dont have the capital...Some of us on benefits dont ask for this we just survive with what we are offered, i would be a fool to say no to help that is offered....


I live in a council house, I have no credit cards, dont smoke, rarely have a night out. I wish I could afford to buy fancy clothes. So what have i brought upon myself?  by the time I pay my rent, council tax, coal, electric, house contents insurance, car tax, insurance, traveling costs and car repairs, I have a little left over for the luxury of a telephone line so I can have broadband, which is my only luxury. And you're right, I have brought this upon myself by trying to work an honest living.  ::   ::

----------


## Victoria

> hi .well we only got a car last year, have never had one before, and if it was not for the fact that we need one up here, i probably would not have bothered.....As for the broadband we had that put in in nov and that was because the kids wanted it for their school work...I have to make sacrifices to pay for these things and so do my kids...I budget for all that we pay and it never gets easier......but as i have posted in the other thread about benefits, i am atleast bringing the next 8 taxpayers to the country.....I will not go into details as it is all in the other post. I wish my life was different but until it changes somewhat i am stuck....BUT HAPPY... not with the financial side of things, but with raising my kids to the best of my ability with what i have, being judged for being on the social is but a mere blow in the wind.At least i ahve a happy life....There are times that i think god, why did i do this, but then i think of all thoses at work, that are unhappy in their jobs, relationships and lives in general...I wish i had the life for my kids that my parents had for me..My father was in the forces my mother worked all her life and i followed in their steps untill 4 yrs back....I fell on my ass and nowi am up and appreciating the life i have.....


If your so happy then why do you wish your life was different?

----------


## justine

> How can you contemplate getting pregnant again if your last pregnancy/miscarriage nearly killed you - rather selfish as your children could be without a mummy if history repeated itself (I hope to god that your pregnancy goes without a hitch). Anyway how can you spend so much time on the internet if you spend so much time with your 8 children giving them the quality time you say you give them.


oh.good one...Why are my children sat on my knee whilst i am typing.Why are the others playing in the front room....Before i came on here the children had been bathed with our usual bath time fun, then we all had breakfast and then did some work and then lunch, so now i am chilling out..is that ok.....
 i f you look at most of the times i am on it is weekend and evenings.The kids play in the days and i have to take breaks to load washing mashines cook t, but then i suppose i am not entitled to time out to have a little pleasure in my life......There are 5 people in this house that do all day every day and 5 that take life with the mind of a child.....I did not contemplate getting pregnant again, it happened..As to the mc,well we will leave that alone.My baby that went to heaven, is happy and i will not have the memory of that abused.My god this is about a life that is to be brought into the world not about my whens why,s and hows.....

----------


## justine

> If your so happy then why do you wish your life was different?


 because if i had been working all the hours sent and i posted the fact that i was prgnant with #9 then i would have had congratulations without the critisim......I would never change my life regarding the children, they are better than any full time job that keeps me away from them...I donot think people have the right to abuse the system but then there are people who work that do not declare all, am i supposed to think that you are an honest person and would not do that, or do i tar you with the same brush as those that do....

----------


## emszxr

there is a contraception available that is 100% reliable

----------


## emszxr

with all the employment available in caithness now, tescos, homabase etc, is there any need for both parents of a family to be on the dole, other than disabilities. there is employment out there.

----------


## justine

well when you have it and find that it suits you then let me know..I was born with a uterus and intend to take it with me when i leave this place.....I wish i had kept this to my self.God if i knew having a baby would cause so much grief , well what can i say i would still be having a baby,but it would be a family thing. Lets just hope i dont have any more than one. I have already a set of twins.But then i have spoke to more people on here than in wick itself...I aint complaining.

----------


## connieb19

> with all the employment available in caithness now, tescos, homabase etc, is there any need for both parents of a family to be on the dole, other than disabilities. there is employment out there.


Exactly!....

----------


## justine

you are right there.......But then have you tried to find an employer that agrees to take you on whebn you have 8 reasons to be called off at any moment.....i spend all of my days with a very nasty condition, that would also jeapodise any chance at the moment of being employed......How many bosses will accept having more time off work than in it and agree to pay nme a wage...You think that i have not sought all the advise and help that i can to help me out of this situation, but alas it aint that easy...

----------


## Victoria

> you are right there.......But then have you tried to find an employer that agrees to take you on whebn you have 8 reasons to be called off at any moment.....i spend all of my days with a very nasty condition, that would also jeapodise any chance at the moment of being employed......How many bosses will accept having more time off work than in it and agree to pay nme a wage...You think that i have not sought all the advise and help that i can to help me out of this situation, but alas it aint that easy...


So instead of trying to find an employer that appreciates you situation or maybe working from home you just decide to give up and sit at home all day having baby after baby?

You are in a situation you want to get out of because you have made bad choices  that is no one elses fault but your own.

----------


## connieb19

How about hubby taking some pride and working to support his kids?  ::

----------


## emszxr

although that post regardimg employment was intending for all unemployed 2 parent families, what about your husband getting a job justine. imho, it is the husbands job to take in the bread 

and for contraception i wasnt suggesting streilising, but what about condoms.

----------


## horseman

Cut it out Justine. You posted a happy note to us all,leave it at that.You don't have to justify yourself to all and sundry... All are entitled to criticise, but you DO NOT have to get wound up bye it all. Each to their baby.. I'm with you... More power to your elbow, or whatever part you use...Me and mine have seven, and we foster ,and we are ancient, so water off a ducks back springs to mind..All the best lady again.

----------


## justine

> How about hubby taking some pride and working to support his kids?


For 28yrs i worked solid,i payed tax, n.a ,council tax, rent, prescription charges,the whole lot! and raised my kids,,,,,,If i choose to take a career break until they are all in full time education that is up to me.How i support my family is my buisness and nothing to do with this thread.For all those who seem to be under the impression that we have spent our entire lives on benefits you are entirely wrong at jumping to this conclusion.
If i take some time out to watch my children grow then so be it,it is far more rewarding than any 60 hour week i ever worked.

Colin (happy contented husband of Justine) :Smile:

----------


## justine

yes they are my choises and ones that will not change........Not untill i have finshed with the children,thats life and i aint the one complaining.........i just answer people on tis thread which to remind you was a joyous one.........If i can remove this thread i will......i only wanted to share my news.........

----------


## emszxr

> For 28yrs i worked solid,i payed tax, n.a ,council tax, rent, prescription charges,the whole lot! and raised my kids,,,,,,If i choose to take a career break until they are all in full time education that is up to me.How i support my family is my buisness and nothing to do with this thread.For all those who seem to be under the impression that we have spent our entire lives on benefits you are entirely wrong at jumping to this conclusion.
> If i take some time out to watch my children grow then so be it,it is far more rewarding than any 60 hour week i ever worked.
> 
> Colin (happy contented husband of Justine)


so you are going to not work for at least the next 5-6 years. that is an awful lot of tax payers money you are going to get. my hubby would love to stay at home all day and help me with the kids and see them grow up. and it is not nice watching my oldest cry and scream asking where her daddy has gone, but being able to tell her he is off out to work so we can have healthy meals and clothe you is a good feeling.

----------


## 2051donna

> so you are going to not work for at least the next 5-6 years. that is an awful lot of tax payers money you are going to get. my hubby would love to stay at home all day and help me with the kids and see them grow up. and it is not nice watching my oldest cry and scream asking where her daddy has gone, but being able to tell her he is off out to work so we can have healthy meals and clothe you is a good feeling.


I absolutely agree, My partner works all day within half an hour of him arriving home i have to go to work, this goes on Mon-Fri, on a sat i work all day as overtime just to pay my mortgage + for extras, I get child benefit thats all, but hey thats good to me cos i choose to have my wee boy + im pregnant again but will continue to work, we'r both in good jobs.. Im sure we both wish we could stay at home but sadly we cant, The government make it far too easy for some people, after a few kids they should stop paying out..

----------


## justine

> so you are going to not work for at least the next 5-6 years. that is an awful lot of tax payers money you are going to get. my hubby would love to stay at home all day and help me with the kids and see them grow up. and it is not nice watching my oldest cry and scream asking where her daddy has gone, but being able to tell her he is off out to work so we can have healthy meals and clothe you is a good feeling.


And no doubt your hubby will look at the kids some day and say "havent they grown pity i missed it " like i did myself.
As for tax ,a lot less than i payed.
As for meals ,they all eat healthy.
As for how long i take out,thats up to me.
As for how i support my family,nothing to do with you or this thread.

----------


## justine

2051 donna and on that note i say and pray that nothing happens to change your situation and that you can finally pay of your mortgage and extras.I congratulate your on your pregnancy and hope the best for you all....As to the gov should stop paying out well then the children would suffer......Please think what it would be like if things came about and you had to survive on hand outs, would you want that for your unborn....or the child you have.....Where is this world going if people who work had the choise to say hey lets stop their money as they have 1 kid to many......or in my case 7 or 8 to many, before you choose to jump on that........Do you like being away from your family, i dont....I watched my kids scream and cry and i have cried with them......My husband missed so many years and we get it for him wanting to be apart of his childrens life........

----------


## 2051donna

Im sure both himself and my partner may look at their kids and think that.. But at least they pay for what their kids eat, wear, play with, live under, the list is endless! 
Im sure your kids and happy and healthy but just sadly its at our expense!

----------


## justine

you use the words sadly.Well then that says it all, because when we were working i never once thought omg i am paying for that family.I said it about alcholics, drug addicts but never about children.I assume then that if you were not working then you would be childless.....what else is their to say, nothing except, When are you due.....what would you like boy or girl....

----------


## the original ducky

oh my god, what  bunch you all are. i have been keeping a watch on this thread and reading what you all have to say so heres mine!!!!!!!!

I personally think that you are all being really hard on justine all she is trying to do is do whats best for her children true neither of them work but that what makes them happy seeing there children grow up and that they are happy. there are plenty of parents that work and never see there children. tere are some people in this world that do not work and to be honest that gets my blood pressure going to see that they can afford nice things fancy car ect and there claiming benifits when they are able to work but are to lazy. i work 16 hours a week and so does my partner so we are doing are bit for this world and it nice to see that what we have is what we ave worked very hard for.
congrats on the pregancy justine hope all goes well hugs and kisses hannah xxx

----------


## emszxr

> And no doubt your hubby will look at the kids some day and say "havent they grown pity i missed it " like i did myself.
> As for tax ,a lot less than i payed.
> As for meals ,they all eat healthy.
> As for how long i take out,thats up to me.
> As for how i support my family,nothing to do with you or this thread.


he may miss out on time with them but at least he pays for the food that they eat and the clothes they wear, agree with donna. 
as for supporting your family, it has everything to do with me and every other family that pay taxes. if it wasnt for the government being completely stupid then you would have to go and work wouldnt you, or stop having so many kids. 
and if you were paying more taxes then my hubby does, then you did have  a good job, that surely you could have supported your family on. or do you get more on the dole than what wages you used to get

----------


## the original ducky

there are people in this world who dont have children and dont work personally i think they should get a kick up the behind and get made to get a job. however i think that when you have children you need to do whats best for you and them weather you work or not. god you only have one life.

----------


## 2051donna

Yeh if i didnt work i wouldnt be having kids, thats my opionion, i myself wouldnt bring kids into this world if i or my partner didnt work, and im sure my kids will appreciate that when their older, Congrats on your pregnancy i really hope all goes well..

----------


## changilass

I am the opposite to you donna, I would not have kids if I wanted to work. I left a job so I could look after kids and now that we have our own wee boy I would not consider going to work till he is in full time education. I havn't waited this long to have a child to pack him off to someone else to look after - that is my job as his mother.

----------


## KCI

Although I can see some of the points being made here, I think it's a shame that this thread has spiralled out of control.

Can we remember that Justine only posted on here to let everyone know she is expecting, and wanted to share her good news.  I'm sure any expecting mother would be so excited, they would want to share their news with everyone.

It's a shame that we couldn't just come on here, and congratulate Justine and her family, and wish them well.

If people would like to discuss raising children, benefits, working while raising children etc, maybe they could start another thread, and leave this one as a thread for congratulations?

Justine and Colin - I'm very pleased for you both, and I'm sure your new arrival will be most welcome in your family.

----------


## 2051donna

Hence the reason i wait for partner to come home before i start work so its either me or him that have our child.. So i dont pack him off to anyone..

----------


## justine

> oh my god, what bunch you all are. i have been keeping a watch on this thread and reading what you all have to say so heres mine!!!!!!!!
> 
> I personally think that you are all being really hard on justine all she is trying to do is do whats best for her children true neither of them work but that what makes them happy seeing there children grow up and that they are happy. there are plenty of parents that work and never see there children. tere are some people in this world that do not work and to be honest that gets my blood pressure going to see that they can afford nice things fancy car ect and there claiming benifits when they are able to work but are to lazy. i work 16 hours a week and so does my partner so we are doing are bit for this world and it nice to see that what we have is what we ave worked very hard for.
> congrats on the pregancy justine hope all goes well hugs and kisses hannah xxx


thanks original ducky for your kind words.I dont hink that they are being hard they are just expressing themselves......The only thing that would wind me up or get me really going would be a direct attack on my kids......I just think that unless people know the history of a family then they should leave alone...I noticed someone brought up the wife swap woman....One who had all that benefit and then lost her kids for assaulting them......There were a couple in the news who had 5 children i believe.The kidswere found living upstairs in squallid conditions whilst the parents had everything. well in my case the kids have better than us and they are well looked after and loved..I agree with alot that has been said but people are too quick to jump on me because i have a large family...they would have praised me 4 yrs ago for having so many when i worked, but a change in circumstances and i am the worst.....good luck to them i am happy i have a family and not a career, for the moment

----------


## Victoria

> I am the opposite to you donna, I would not have kids if I wanted to work. I left a job so I could look after kids and now that we have our own wee boy I would not consider going to work till he is in full time education. I havn't waited this long to have a child to pack him off to someone else to look after - that is my job as his mother.


There is another thread but its hard not to keep getting drawn back to here.

Congrats to Justine and family - i'll leave it at that on this thread.

----------


## justine

> Hence the reason i wait for partner to come home before i start work so its either me or him that have our child.. So i dont pack him off to anyone..


 and have you ever asked your son if he would like both mummy and daddy there in an evening to tuck him into bed...Our kids get to say goodnight to us both and then say good morning...I can think of no better start to a childs day than that

----------


## 2051donna

Im sure my son would love it.. But then if we didnt work he wouldnt have a bed to sleep in..

----------


## justine

hi KCI nice of you to join in...I know what a tangent has been caused by a simple sentence. and thank you for your words of congratulations.....

----------


## the original ducky

> thanks original ducky for your kind words.I dont hink that they are being hard they are just expressing themselves......The only thing that would wind me up or get me really going would be a direct attack on my kids......I just think that unless people know the history of a family then they should leave alone...I noticed someone brought up the wife swap woman....One who had all that benefit and then lost her kids for assaulting them......There were a couple in the news who had 5 children i believe.The kidswere found living upstairs in squallid conditions whilst the parents had everything. well in my case the kids have better than us and they are well looked after and loved..I agree with alot that has been said but people are too quick to jump on me because i have a large family...they would have praised me 4 yrs ago for having so many when i worked, but a change in circumstances and i am the worst.....good luck to them i am happy i have a family and not a career, for the moment


good for you darling  i personally think that you are making the best of what you have like most families in the same sort of situation. you should not be penalised for wanting to be at home to raise your children the way that you want to raise them god there not young fo long and you have time when there oldre to go back to work if thats what you decide. as i have said i work 16 hours thats all that i will only work as i was working 30 hours a week reciently and i hated every bit of it being away from my wee gal for so long i didnt use childcare but now i have a better job again an i am only working 16 hours and thats perfect for me and my family. 

again congrats justine keep me updated on how everything goes. and i would like to say you are a wonderfull person for not going insane with 9 children if i had a hat on i would take it off to do well done.  hannah xxx

----------


## emszxr

i would love it if every night my hubby was home to bath and put kids to bed, but some nights he HAS to work. so we can have the essentials for our kids to grow up on. 
i know for a fact there is no way we could afford a big family. may be i should go on the dole and then i could have all the kids i want.

----------


## brandy

will you people just back the hell off.. this thread has gone far enough.. and needs to be closed..
you have a woman here who has lost 3 babies in the last year, and is preg with a 4th. 
what are you trying to do stress her into loosing it as well?
you should all be friggin ashamed of yourselves. 
i swear to God.. if anything happens to this baby because of stress then every single one of you are murderers.. 
just thank about that.. as you sit on your high horse.. hewing and hawing about taxes. 
she came on here to share her news with us, to share in the joy of bringing a new life into this world.. and look what happened!
and before you say ohh if shes stressed its her fault.. who is the ones causing the stress.. who keeps on  bashing her..giving her a hard time, for doing what nature intended?
to hell with you all .. this is my last post on this.. and if the powers that be have any sence they will lock this and other posts relevant to this.

----------


## JAWS

Justine, it's your life so you do with it as you wish. 

Always remember that there are an awful lot of envious people around who are not happy unless they can pour scorn on the way others live their lives. Personally I find it rather pitiful that they have nothing better to occupy their tiny little closed minds. 

They have no wish to keep up with the Jones but feel obliged to hurl abuse at them and want to see them dragged down. Ignore such attitudes because they are of no consequence.

----------


## justine

maybe you should........but then thats your open choise.Any way i have to go and get my kids ready for bed and tuck them up...Good night and god bless.Thank you al foryour imput and i wish it could help me in my situation, but like i have said i have enjoyed reading and answering your posts......

----------


## JAWS

Well said, Brandy. I agree with every word you say and it was time somebody said it!

----------


## the original ducky

> Well said, Brandy. I agree with every word you say and it was time somebody said it!


 
same here. just leave justine alone. the tax topic is getting very boring. complain to someone in the goverment not a pregnant person whos only doing and thinking whats best for her and her family. jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## justine

i know this. and most people who have 2.4 children could never do this job or even wat to do it....I could have said no to children and yes to a career.I tried both for 12 years and then found it was getting harder.....I feel no grevience to these people or even judge them.......I wish i could take this thread back and write it different...maybe i should have just said im pregnant. and left out the number....

----------


## the original ducky

> i know this. and most people who have 2.4 children could never do this job or even wat to do it....I could have said no to children and yes to a career.I tried both for 12 years and then found it was getting harder.....I feel no grevience to these people or even judge them.......I wish i could take this thread back and write it different...maybe i should have just said im pregnant. and left out the number....


Dont take any notice its poeple with small brains and big egoes. i as happy o read the news about you being pregnant. you cant help the way that people take things and you shouldnt be made to feel bad about the sistuation that you are in. if i was in your situstion the i would be doing the same. Keep your head held high and never mind people that judge you.!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## ice box

[quote=brandy;200613]
i swear to God.. if anything happens to this baby because of stress then every single one of you are murderers.. 


quote]I think thats a bit harsh and uncalled for .

----------


## justine

good luck with that one....

----------


## krieve

> will you people just back the hell off.. this thread has gone far enough.. and needs to be closed..
> you have a woman here who has lost 3 babies in the last year, and is preg with a 4th. 
> what are you trying to do stress her into loosing it as well?
> you should all be friggin ashamed of yourselves. 
> i swear to God.. if anything happens to this baby because of stress then every single one of you are murderers.. 
> just thank about that.. as you sit on your high horse.. hewing and hawing about taxes. 
> she came on here to share her news with us, to share in the joy of bringing a new life into this world.. and look what happened!
> and before you say ohh if shes stressed its her fault.. who is the ones causing the stress.. who keeps on bashing her..giving her a hard time, for doing what nature intended?
> to hell with you all .. this is my last post on this.. and if the powers that be have any sence they will lock this and other posts relevant to this.


 

Just because i don't agree with someone having 9 or more kids and on benefits doesn't make me a murderer!  ::  
I have even congratulated Justine and i wish her and her unborn child all the best and hope she has a problem free pregnancy.

----------


## justine

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE. can this stop now.............Enough already.......I am glad that some are happy for me and those that are not well they aint worth my time or thoughts......But now we are going into the pit of dispair......I will close this thread if it gets any worse........

----------


## ice box

I don't have a problem with people having loads of kids thats there choice. I have two my self ( thats enough ) but what i see here is a big family living off the state and thats what i disagree with .

----------


## sharon

*Congratulations!!!* 

Wow 9 kids, and must have the patients of a saint! 

I have 4 kids, hitting teenage years now, I go to work just for a break!! 

Wishing you good health with this pregnancy

----------

